# Share your horse vs rider heights!



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Cayden, is 15.2-15.3hh and I'm 5'7'!


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Oooh! What a fun thread! As soon as I get a picture of me and Matt together, I'll post it.


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Cayden, is 15.2-15.3hh and I'm 5'7'!
















Ed (he's just a lesson horse, but I ride him a lot) 16.1hh








And Maggie, another horse I ride, and she stands at 14.1hh


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Riley is 16ish and I'm 5'3


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I hate how huge I look on Aires. lol I only look sooo big because I have really long legs. These were taken a couple of months ago. He's 16hh in these pics. I'm 5'7" and 184lbs (but I wear a size 12...figure that one out!).

























These pics were taken several months ago. He's about 15.2-15.3hh in these pics. I'm the same height and weight, but wearing a slightly bigger pant size (about a 14).








And please ignore the big white granny panties and my horrible chair seat. The granny panties were for a joke for a thread on here and that isn't my saddle. It belongs to the BO and I hate it, but I wasn't entirely comfortable in my saddle at the time.


----------



## Rachelconley (Feb 9, 2012)

Love the pics!!! I've never seen a thread like this so I'm excited to see everyone and their mounts! Interesting to see what people prefer


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I should mention that Aires is going to end up in the 16.3-17.2hh range when he's done growing and will probably fill out quite a bit more, so we'll look MUCH more proportional. Right now he's not quite three (he'll be three in May).


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, im 5'8" and McKinley is 16.3-17hh. Here we are last summer.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Me and Sam this last winter. The stinker grew over the winter. At some point he easily went up 2 inches at the withers. He was 15 hh and I am 5'3". I need to measure him and see where he ended up.


----------



## Rachelconley (Feb 9, 2012)

Keep Sending your pics! Love it


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Me and Gerronimo, a matter of months ago in Catalina State Park.Gerri is 14 hands and I'm 5'3 1/2"-5'4". My other horses are r14.3 hands and 15.2 hands, but I actually don't have any pictures of myself riding them...


----------



## Rachelconley (Feb 9, 2012)

You look great on him! So cute!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Aw, thank you! When I first got him, I was a little worried about his height, but now I think it's a good height for my lack of leg length, lol.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Patsy is 14.3 and I am 5'3....


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

My horse Cody (14.3hh) and I (5"3). we are both short haha so it works. I always feel like im riding a mountain when i ride my friends 16.1hh mare

This one was taken last summer.










about 5 months ago


















and a riding one from just last month (thank god i got a knew halmet lol)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sky is 17hh at the withers and I'm 5'7"


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Sky is 17hh at the withers and I'm 5'7"


OMG, gorgeous! and tall too! Im in love!


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's a few pics of my first organized trail ride with Mariah a few years back. She was only four then, but now she's grown to about 15.1 hands and I'm 5'7''. Some of the pics have my cousin who is close to my height with her big quarter horse gelding, Doc. I think he is around 16 hands. Mariah and Doc used to be pasture pals and were showing their love in the last pic. :wink:


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

karebear444 said:


> Here's a few pics of my first organized trail ride with Mariah a few years back. She was only four then, but now she's grown to about 15.1 hands and I'm 5'7''. Some of the pics have my cousin who is close to my height with her big quarter horse gelding, Doc. I think he is around 16 hands. Mariah and Doc used to be pasture pals and were showing their love in the last pic. :wink:


That roan is HUGE!! Beautiful horses, both of them!!
I love these threads, everyone has such lovely horses...


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

I am 5'5, 150 lbs, and my mare is 14.1 hands. One inch away from being a bona-fied Quarter Horse. :wink:


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

soenjer55 said:


> That roan is HUGE!! Beautiful horses, both of them!!
> I love these threads, everyone has such lovely horses...


Yeah Doc is a behemoth! Reminds me of Arnold Schwarzenegger on streroids! He's solid muscle on four legs, I've never seen a quarter horse like him and even though he's gelded, my mare thinks he's quite the stud


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

My horse passed away a couple of weeks ago but he was about 14hh and I am 5'9". We did fine. Right now I ride a 17 hand thoroughbred that I look better on but my little ponyboy packed me around just as easily.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Cali said:


> My horse passed away a couple of weeks ago but he was about 14hh and I am 5'9". We did fine. Right now I ride a 17 hand thoroughbred that I look better on but my little ponyboy packed me around just as easily.


That is so sad, sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Red is 16.1 hands at the hind, 16 at the withers. (We just say he's 16 hands) I'm 5'5"

I know my stirrups are too short in the picture. It's the only good side picture I've ever seen of us. hah.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, let's see. I think I'll just go from biggest to smallest. I am 5'5 and weight between 125-140 depending on the time of year (less in summer, more in winter)

John was just around 18hh









Jessie is straight up 16 hands (not me riding, but my step-mom is the same size I am).









Rafe was about 15.3 when this was taken. Sorry it's such crappy quality, it's a still from the video









This mare was about 15.1









These horses were all about 15 hands

(customer gelding)









My horse Denny









Customer Mare









Dobe, my main guy (the gray on the left), is 14.3









This horse, Koda, was 14.2









And this little bitty guy was 13.1


----------



## jenainy (Oct 21, 2011)

No pictures ATM, but I am about 5'4" and my horse is 16.2hh. Last May I sold my pony but she was 13.2hh. And I would have been around 5'3"...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Tennessee said:


> Red is 16.1 hands at the hind, 16 at the withers. (We just say he's 16 hands) I'm 5'5"
> 
> I know my stirrups are too short in the picture. It's the only good side picture I've ever seen of us. hah.


I was scrolling down when I realized I recognized this horse... I FOLLOW YOU ON TUMBLR. Wow, lol.


----------



## BooBear (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm 5'4, 5'5ish with my boots on. Blaze is about 16.2. I used to ride a lesson horse that was 15.2, and I found I'm much more comfortable on anything 16+ xD


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, I'm 5'5" and about 115lbs. My grey and white boy is 18.2ish, my brown pony is 12.2ish, and the appy (who I sold a few years ago) was 16.2ish.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I'll go with the biggest to smallest theme 

I'm a hair under 5'9 and between 140-150lbs

Eve was 15.2-15.3hh as a 4 year old Clyde/TB









Dove is 15hh-ish 14 year old Mustang/Appy









Cinder is 14.2hh 21 year old stock horse/Arab mare, retired since 2009









Justus is my 14hh Welsh Pony X Mustang/Appy


----------



## Rachelconley (Feb 9, 2012)

Those are such cute pics!


----------



## Catdog88 (Oct 3, 2011)

You guys look great, that horse is beautiful!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am 5'8 135 lbs., Whiskey is 15.2 - will be 4 in May and I think will come up another inch or so...

Ignore the proof lines, I love this pic but haven't gotten around to ordering it -


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm 5'10 and 1/2, and the horse im riding currently is 15.3 hh.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I always feel grossly ginormous for my mare. It makes me sad.  She is 15.1hands, and I am 5'9" and usually about 165lbs. I've recently taken to walking mostly and pulling the beast along behind me because I feel so guilty. lol


----------



## Calash (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't have a pic or exact heigth of my horse yet, some have guessed 14, some 15, latest guess was 14.3?? I am 5'7" 135lbs!!! I have a measuring tape, going to measure her tomorrow to lay the theories to rest lol =)!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Calash said:


> I don't have a pic or exact heigth of my horse yet, some have guessed 14, some 15, latest guess was 14.3?? I am 5'7" 135lbs!!! I have a measuring tape, going to measure her tomorrow to lay the theories to rest lol =)!!


Honestly, I've never sticked or seriously measured Aires. I figure out where his withers hit me and then figure the difference between my height (5'7" or 67") and where his withers are. It helps that my friend's arab gelding was sticked at just shy of 16hh a few weeks ago and Aires is definitely taller than he is, so I know my guessing is pretty accurate.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Cali said:


> My horse passed away a couple of weeks ago but he was about 14hh and I am 5'9". We did fine. Right now I ride a 17 hand thoroughbred that I look better on but my little ponyboy packed me around just as easily.


Cali I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

this my friends horse Lamar he is 14hh and I am 5'6''


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm almost 5'9" and Quito is 16.2


----------



## Rachelconley (Feb 9, 2012)

My tb is 16.2 at the withers and I am 5'3


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

My horse and I are the exact same height ...5'6 and 16.2 respectively.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm 5'10" and these are my guys/gals from shortest to tallest:

Arthur, 14.3hh Paso Fino:










Molly, 15.3hh Thoroughbred:










Excel, 16.2hh Thoroughbred:









Lenox, 16.3hh Percheron:


----------



## Rachelconley (Feb 9, 2012)

I just love my big guy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachelconley (Feb 9, 2012)

You look so tiny on your Percheron at 5'10!!! I wonder what I'd look like at 5'3!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

She's a big girl, but I love that I can keep my stirrups long without feeling like a giant on her.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm 5'3" and Nelly is a 16hh Standy


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

soenjer55 said:


> I was scrolling down when I realized I recognized this horse... I FOLLOW YOU ON TUMBLR. Wow, lol.


Who are you?! ahaha.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> I'm 5'10" and these are my guys/gals from shortest to tallest:
> 
> Arthur, 14.3hh Paso Fino:
> 
> ...


you look good on all your horses especially the Percheron


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Tennessee said:


> Who are you?! ahaha.


my tumblr is trippinginspace, lol.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

West was my first gelding at 17.2. The second shot is Chess, whom is a 14.2 Welsh section D. And the third shot is my current jumper, Indio. He's 15.2. 
I'm about 5'4".


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Im 5'2"-5'3", 110lbs-115lbs

Paint gelding Remi - 15.1hh

Appaloosa mare Fable - 16hh

Arabian mare Egisis - 14hh

I have longer legs for my height, what is kind of weird is I pretty much look the same on all my horses haha
<3


----------



## Rachelconley (Feb 9, 2012)

Your appy is really cute!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a few of my gang, from tallest to shortest. I'm 5'6". 

Missy, Hanoverian, 16.2 hh








Lacey QH(first & only time in an english saddle), 16hh








Buttons, QH, 15.1hh (on left)








Woodstock, QH, just shy of 15hh








Jana, QH, 14.3hh


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't have any pictures of Reuben and I riding I don't think but he is 15.2 and I am 5'3 My daughter is 5' and Cheveyo (Sha-vay-oh) is 16.3


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

Me on Shnook, he's my little arab who's about 14.2 and I'm 5'5.  









































And me on Trevor a TB/Shetland cross who's 14.2 with my mom on Shnook.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Rachelconley said:


> Your appy is really cute!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!
I swear she usually carries herself really well, engaged and on the verticle etc.
This was the best pic for size lol
This was our first ride after a couple months and the cows had gotten out down the road so we were on our way to chase them!
She is mostly TB so she is leggy

<3


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So many good looking horses and riders, but out of them all this is the one that I would so give pasture room to










LOVE this horse

AQHA13, get back on your horse and ride, you are great together and you are so NOT to heavy


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here are mine, I'm 5' 9" and weigh anything between 170 and 270 pounds depending on when the pice was taken..

My tallest, well no riding pics, but 17hh of big Ben










16.2hh Big Bert










Just on 16hh Mr Appy Gilmore










15hh Ace










14.2 Alto










14.2 Fancy


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm 5'9 and Norm is 17hh. 



















And Victor is 15.3. He seemed a lot bigger when I got him. Of course, I was about six inches shorter back then. lol


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

GH your saddle and pad look great on the appy with his color!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Golden Horse, Alto and Fancy are too cute!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I am 5'2'' and here are my girls!

Grace (16.3h)










And


Sheena Bean (14.2h)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> So many good looking horses and riders, but out of them all this is the one that I would so give pasture room to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, Lenox is here for good ;-)


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

My guy now, I don't have many digital photos of past horses!
Rick, 14.2, me 5'2 and 139 as of this morning, woo hoo!
Warped camera angle, my hub is 6'3!
















He has a big head!


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> So many good looking horses and riders, but out of them all this is the one that I would so give pasture room to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your horse is stunning!


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Here are mine, I'm 5' 9" and weigh anything between 170 and 270 pounds depending on when the pice was taken..
> 
> Just on 16hh Mr Appy Gilmore
> 
> ...


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Here I am on Rodeo. This was his first time with anyone on. Vet, dentist, farrier, BO, and local trainer thought that it would be best if he was started earlier than planned due to his extreme naughtiness when bored wit doing the same old stuff, even though I switch it up every day(sigh)

Anyways, Im 5'5'', and right now he is 14.3hh. I was surprised that I didnt look huge on him. Please excuse my attire, and how long my stirrups are, amazing how long boots seem to make your legs vs sneakers!!


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

AQHA13 I think you look lovely on your mare, get back on! I love this thread, it's so interesting to see what everyone rides 

I'm 5'7, 1/2", 95lbs average (Flit between 90-100), and I'm pretty leggy. 
Sundance is a 14.hh Welsh D x, coming 4 next month so I'll maybe get a little more height out of him.









Bella is a 15.3hh Irish Cob x Shire, coming 6, she's my parents horse but I ride her fairly regularly.


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm 5'2 118-120 lbs and in the first pic my late gelding Apache was 15-15.1 hh. 2nd pic is of me next to my new QH gelding Wolf who currently stands 13.3 hh. 


Me and Apache









me standing next to Apache










and now here is Wolf and I


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm 5 foot even and my mare is 15.3. I can't even look over her withers anymore! She's grown four inches since I got her. I taught her to park out, so problem solved.


----------



## Trixafena (Mar 8, 2012)

Depends on which horse I'm on Haha xD 
If my haflinger, he's 14.2 and I'm 5'4. 








I don't have a recent picture of my on my 15.2 mare, but I look perfectly sized on her xD


Then one of my favorite boys who I don't own, who is 16.2 








I'm dying to halter show him though, He's only 4 and hasn't really been ridden all that much. He's a friends horse that stays at my barn.


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

Susan Crumrine - I believe that Sorrel paint in the Picture is a horse I used to own, if his name is Dude.

Pictures and heights of my horses will come later.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm 5'7" and my Squiggy is somewhere around 15.2


----------



## northumberlandcowgirl (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm 5'7'' and Nutmeg is 13.1 hh (sorry 4 the quality it's off an already printed picture)


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm around 5'4" and Pumpkin is 13.2 hh.


----------



## ABlazingKiss (Apr 3, 2012)

Im 5'2 with short legs and a longer torso. My horse is 15hh


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm barely 5 ft and my horse is 16.1. 

(he's very very fat here, and apparently asleep)









(less fat here)









(And a huge goober here!)


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's Matt and me:


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Im 6'2" tall. Bo is 15 or 15.1 hh. I feel huge on him. lol I don't have any riding pictures of me on Queen, but she is 16.2 hh.


----------



## Sinbad Love (Feb 12, 2012)

i'm 5'4 and he's 14.2 










i'm 5'4 and he's 15.2 (don't look at my bad riding! i was trying to get him to go faster)










i'm around 5'3 in this pic. and she's 13.0










i'm around 5'3 in this pic. and i'm guessing he's around 16.2-16.3


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I am 4'11 (and I'm 26! LOL) Aidan (grey) is 14.1h, and Cooper (pinto) is 14.3h.

Me standing next to Aidan (surely puts me in perspective considering hes a PONY! LOL)









Riding Aidan









Me on Cooper


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

I am 5'11", Sable is just under 15.3hh


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I am 5'6-5'7.

16.3-17 hh, Swedish Warmblod.




























17 hh, Belgian Warmblod.










16.3, Swedish Warmblod.










15.0-15.1, Lipizzaner.










14.2-14.3, my pony.


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

My guy is 15.3hh I am 5'4


----------

